# FINDING FUREVER HOMES - CAN REHOME UK WIDE



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

REGISTERED CHARITY No. 1155693
FFH is a small UK registered charity, working hard to help dogs find FUREVER Homes.

We have dogs in kennels as well as in foster with families and details of each can be
found on our ADOPT ME page.

We also help to support smaller dog rescues located throughout the UK by marketing,
raising awareness, fundraising, home checking and offering help and support in
whatever way we can.

We hold regular fundraisers throughout the UK and online via social media to raise funds for kennelling, vets fees, transport and to provide post adoption support from a qualified and experienced trainer and behaviourist. Furever is what matters most.

Our priority is the dogs and we do our best to find the best match for them, sometimes it takes a little longer with certain dogs than others, but FFH never gives up on a dog, in any way.

As well as looking for fantastic homes, we are always on the look out for volunteers to help fundraise, homecheck, transport, dog walk and even just provide admin support or help with social media campaigns.

If you'd like to be involved please email [email protected]

AT THE MOMENT WE ARE SEEKING KENNEL SPACE TO RENT SO ARE UNABLE TO TAKE IN ANY MORE DOGS DIRECTLY UNTIL WE DO. IN THE MEANTIME WE ARE HELPING OTHER SMALL CHARITIES BY ADVERTISING THEIR AVAILABLE DOGS

APPLICATIONS PLEASE VIA OUR WEBSITE http://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/adopt-me/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

This beautiful girl is Mya Violet who is 12-18 months and has the loveliest smile. She's very shy at the moment, but she comes round quickly. All she wants are cuddles and tummy tickles to make her happy. She needs a quiet, calm furever home with rescue dog experience, and people who can build up her confidence. She's currently in kennels in West Scotland with Underheugh Ark Rescue.
Mya Violet has not had the best life; she came to us from a stray pound and it is really tragic that such a young dog has found herself in such a desperate situation.
Please note that Underheugh prefer to rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire so that they are on hand to support the needs of dogs moving into their new foster or furever homes. They also do not rehome where there are children under the age of 10.

Applications www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/mya-violet/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

This is Rogue who is only 18 months old and was going to be put to sleep when he was rescued. He's a Doberman cross and has been kept in a muzzle for most of his life. He will need a rescue experienced home but he's a lovely dog who gets on well with other dogs. He's currently in kennels in West Scotland with Underheugh Ark Rescue who usually prefer to rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire so that they are on hand to support the needs of dogs moving into their new foster or furever homes. They also do not rehome where there are children under the age of 10.

Please complete the application form if you are interested. www.findingfureverhomes;org.uk/dogs/rogue/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

BUSTER



This is our gorgeous new boy Buster and he's a very special lad…he's been through the wars and has terrible scarring all over his face

Who knows who has happened in his past…what horrors has he been faced with

In his previous owners eyes he was just another disposable Staffie who could easily be replaced!!

However not now as he is safe with Underheugh Ark Rescue in West Scotland.

He is a traditional wee short legged Staffie and they all adore him. He loves his cuddles and he desperately wants to please. He is looking for a home where he will be an only pet and we would love to see him move out of kennels…please could anyone help Buster

Underheugh would prefer to rehome Buster in the West Scotland areas for ongoing support.

Please complete the enquiry form if you think you are right for each other.

Edit

Please complete the application form www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/buster-2/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

This handsome boy is Percy, who is a 12-18 month old Rottie cross. He's very excitable and active, but has a lovely temperament and gets on well with people. He's not so good with other dogs and will need a rescue experienced home. He's currently in kennels in West Scotland with Underheugh Ark rescue, who usually only rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire so that they are on hand to support the needs of dogs moving into their new foster or furever homes. They also do not rehome where there are children under the age of 10.

If you'd like to offer Percy a home, please complete the application form www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/percy/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

MONKEY




Stunning blue boy Monkey is a 6 year old Mastiff Cross currently in kennels with Underheugh Ark Rescue and he's a big, strong boy but he is very well mannered. He's absolutely perfect in the house and is super friendly with everyone he meets. He adores people and is very loving but gentle too. He loves to play football, but also loves nothing more than to curl up next to you for a good cuddle.

Monkey is strong to walk and needs to be the only pet but for someone who enjoys walking and who is used to stronger dogs he's very easy going. He does love a good long walk and he would love to find a home of his own. He is house trained, neutered, vaccinated and chipped.

Please note that Underheugh only rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire areas as many of their dogs need support when they move into furever homes. Also, Underheugh don't rehome to families with children under 10.

If you're interested, please complete the application form at www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/monkey/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

LOKI HAS BEEN REHOMED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

This is Dakota, a Great Dane x Ambull.

She is approx 4 years old and neutered and vaccinated.

She needs owners who are experienced with large breeds as she is strong on the lead, and will need new owners to continue her training, to improve this.

Dakota would love a home with a garden to explore, and someone to give her plenty of exercise.

Kids 12 +
Dogs - She can be picky with.
No cats

So a pet free home would be great, but she could probably live with another dog after careful introduction.

Dakota will need committed owners, who are willing to work with and improve her lead walking and give her the commitment she has not had so far in life.

She is such a lovable lump and just wants to please. Can you give her the home and life she needs ?

If you could offer her a foster or furever home please email [email protected] directly.


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

BINDI HAS BEEN REHOMED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Stunning 5 year old Staffie boy Marley is currently in kennels with Underheugh Ark Rescue but he's constantly being over looked and we can't understand why. He's smart, he's got great manners and he's very loving. He builds up a bond with people very quickly and would make a loyal, loving companion to someone who would give him this chance. He had a tough start in life, being passed about on selling sites until he was at last bought by a lovely lady who handed him over to rescue to keep him safe. Underheugh have tried to give him the stability and care he needs to enable him to find the right home and he is more than ready for this move. He needs to be an only dog and he isn't cat tested; he needs an adult only home or any children to be teenagers. He has to be an only pet and he'll need to go to someone with experience with rescues but he deserves so much to find someone who will give him the chance of moving out of kennels. He is house trained, neutered, vaccinated and chipped.

Marley hasn't had the best life so far but he still loves to play (especially a game of tug!), he loves his walks and he loves his cuddles. Could you offer Marley a sofa and a home to call his own?

Please note that Underheugh only rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire areas as many of their dogs need support when they move into furever homes. Also, Underheugh don't rehome to families with children under 10.

if you're interested, please complete the application form.
Enquiries via website please www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/marley/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

TEDDY HAS BEEN REHOMED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

LILLY


Lilly, is a gorgeous girl. Can be shy on first meeting or in new situations but comes round quickly.

Kennels is not the ideal place for her, she will blossom in a home environment.

She is in Swansea with Bruno's Animal Rescue and she can be rehomed nationwide.

She does not like other dogs, and has not been tested with cats and has no history with kids.

She is about boxer size.
approx 3 years
NO DOGS
NO CATS
KIDS 14 +

If you could offer her a foster or forever home please email [email protected]


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

PEBBLES HAS BEEN REHOMED




Pebbles has been reserved


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Flo is a 3 year old Staffie and she needs a very special home. She needs someone who will meet her over a number of months at Underheugh Ark rescue kennels and build up a bond with her. Once she knows and trusts you she loves you. She has to be an only pet and no children or visiting children. She needs a quiet, calm home where she can learn to trust again.

Flo had had a difficult past where she has been abused and as a result she is very nervous of strangers. Sadly she hasn't yet met the right person who is prepared to take things at her pace. Until she knows you she is very scared. One day Flo will meet her soulmate who will give her the chance she is patiently waiting for.

We hope more than anything that one day we will find Flo her special someone who will take her home and give her the life she deserves so much. She has been badly abused by people and more than anything she deserves to know we aren't all monsters.

Flo is house trained, neutered, vaccinated and chipped.

Please note that Underheugh only rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire areas as many of their dogs need support when they move into furever homes.

If you are interested, please complete the application form by clicking the link below

www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/flo/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

DUKE HAS BEEN REHOMED









Duke is on home trial


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

BUSTER


This is wee Buster who is also looking for his furever home in Scotland, where he is in foster with Underheugh Ark Rescue.

He is a 5 year old cheeky chappy terrier who is looking for a very specific home.

He needs to be an only pet as he is wary of other dogs and isn't cat tested, he needs to be in an adult only home as he is very wary of children and he is a typical terrier who thinks he's a lion !

He is amazing in the house - he doesn't chew, is fully house-trained and is happy to be home alone.

He isn't overly keen on long walks he just likes short walks and loves to play in the garden and even better in a secure run where he can chase a ball.

He is fab with people and loves everyone he meets so isn't strange with you in any way. Could you offer Buster a furever home?

Details and enquiries
www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/buster-3/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

ALFIE HAS BEEN ADOPTED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Meet our new poundie Charlie. Charlie is a 9 month old Rottweiler x Labrador. Came in with his brother Red. Their owner became homeless and couldn't take the boys with him. Charlie seems more confident and outgoing and friendly. Seems ok with other dogs. Not very big in size. We will however be assessing him over the next week or so and update in due course. Will be vaccinated, chipped, flea and worm treated and neutered. Home check and adoption fee apply.

Charlie is with Skylors Rescue in North Wales and Charlie can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please complete the enquiry form if you are interested in giving Charlie a furever home. www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/charlie-3/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Meet our new poundie Red. Red is a 9 month old Rottweiler x Labrador. Came in with his brother Charlie. Their owner became homeless and couldn't take the boys with him. Red is a little nervous but friendly. Seems ok with other dogs. Not big in size. We will however be assessing him over the next week or so and update in due course. Will be vaccinated, chipped, flea and worm treated and neutered. Home check and adoption fee apply.

Red is in North Wales with Skylors Rescue. He can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please complete the enquiry form if you are interested in giving Red his furever home. www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/red/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Meet new girl Bubbles. She's an Akita. About 7 years old. Very friendly girl. Abandoned by her owners when they went back to their home country. Tied up to their place of work. As we don't know much of her background she will be assessed over the next weeks - to get to know her. She seems ok with other dogs but doesn't like them in her face. No children. Small size for her breed. Will be vaccinated, chipped, flea and worm treated and will be neutered. Home check and adoption fee apply. www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/bubbles/

Bubbles is in North Wales with Skylors Rescue and can be rehomed nationwide. Please complete application form if you are interested in giving her a furever home.

Edit


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

HECTOR

Hector is roughly 7 years old. He is a Presa Canario. Hector was left alone and confused after four years with his faithful owner after they sadly passed away. He then spent three years locked in a kennel with only two people showing interest. Hector is desperately looking for a foster or forever home that is pet and child free. We cannot bear the thought of Hector spending Christmas alone in a cold kennel. We are therefore anxious to find a foster or even better furever home for Hector soon!

Hector is with Last Hope Animal Rescue in Essex, but can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please apply by calling Ellen on 07539488538 or direct message on their Facebook page www.facebook.com/lasthopeanimalrescueessex/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Xena is an 11 month old (approx.) Turkish Kangal. Xena has a really high prey drive for small furries so cannot live with any small pets but can live with dogs and must be cautious when on walks. Xena loves playing with other dogs and can live with children. A fully secure garden with min 6ft fences/wall is required as Xena has a tendency of wanting to escape! She will be a large dog and needs a strong owner. Large breed experience is preferred.

Xena is in foster with Last Hope Animal Rescue in Essex, but can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please apply by calling Ellen on 07539488538 or direct message on their Facebook page www.facebook.com/lasthopeanimalrescueessex/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Poppy is a sweet girl, around 9-11 years. She is a typical Jack Russell with a big personality. Sadly Poppy has not had the best life and she is desperately seeking a loving home that will understand her quirks and let her live out her twilight years. Poppy needs a pet and child free home with preferably a female owner.

Poppy is in foster with Last Hope Animal Rescue in Essex, but can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please apply by calling Ellen on 07539488538 or direct message on their Facebook page www.facebook.com/lasthopeanimalrescueessex/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

TOR
Tor is a seven year old Presa Canario. Poor Tor sadly came to rescue after his owner passed away, leaving Tor very confused. Sadly due to his age poor Tor has been consistently overlooked. Tor is a beautiful friendly boy with people but needs to be the only pet in the home.
Tor is in foster with Last Hope Animal Rescue in Essex, but can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please apply by calling Ellen on 07539488538 or direct message on their Facebook page www.facebook.com/lasthopeanimalrescueessex/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

5 year old Mika has sadly come back into rescue due to a change of circumstances. She is a sweet, lovely girl but needs an experienced child free home who can give her lots of love. She has been assessed and it looks promising that she can live with dogs and cats with careful introduction.

Mika is in foster with Last Hope Animal Rescue in Essex, but can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please apply by calling Ellen on 07539488538 or direct message on their Facebook page www.facebook.com/lasthopeanimalrescueessex/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Nova is the sweetest little man. The vets think he is between 4-6 years old. He is full of life and very energetic for a little dog. Nova is good with older children and other dogs although he is a bit nervous of large dogs. He walks well on a lead and loves everyone he meets and everyone loves him. He would benefit from someone home a lot of the time. He cannot live with cats. Nova is currently in foster and has settled very well but he hopes for a forever home.

Nova is in foster with Last Hope Animal Rescue in Essex, but can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Please apply by calling Ellen on 07539488538 or direct message on their Facebook page www.facebook.com/lasthopeanimalrescueessex/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

This is an appeal for foster or preferably FUREVER home.

The two boys are called Danny and Tali. They are 10 and 12 years old. Need to stay together, they depend on each other and have been together all their lives. They are in good health. Veterinary records available. Their owner bred them. They are well behaved. Pam, their owner became ill and sadly unexpectedly passed away. These boys have been in kennels for 8 months. They desperately need to be in a home. They have a sponsor who will meet any veterinary costs that may occur in the future. If you can offer them either please complete the enquiry form. They are currently in Llandudno. Complete the enquiry form www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/danny-and-tali/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Meet new older girl Lassie. Lassie is a very small collie cross.

Vets and ourselves think she's around 8/9 years old. Sadly her owner is very poorly and is in hospital.

The family made the decision to let us help find her a new home.

She has had a very hard life by the sounds of things. Lassie is a little nervous but that's due to her not knowing what's going on and where her owner is and her life's been turned upside down.

She seems ok around calm dogs.

Would suit an older person or people so she can spend her remaining years loved, happy and in peace.

Unknown if she's been around cats or small furries.

Lassie is doing great in a foster home. Great living with 4 other dogs, crate and house trained, loves cuddles.

She loves going on walks and is very fit and active - she loves playing and really coming out of her shell.

She's going to make a great friend for someone.

No cats or small furries and no children.

Lassie is in foster in North Wales and can be rehomed nationwide to the right family. Application www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/lassie/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Meet 2 new guys, 8 year old Gizmo the Schipperke and 6 year old Diddie the Pomeranian. Sadly come into our care as their owner couldn't look after then any more. Both are in a poor state but have been groomed and looks much happier.

They have been together all their lives so they need to stay together. Diddie doesn't do well without Gizmo.

They have been for their health check and vaccinations. Diddie is blind in one eye but it isn't causing him problems for now.

They will be booked in for next week hopefully to be neutered.

They are really a bonded pair so they will have to be rehomed together. They seem to both need each other and if apart cry and try to get back together.

Lovely boys who just need a loving forever home. Good with other dogs. Older or no children. We don't know if they are ok around cats.

Will make great companions for someone.

The boys are in North Wales in foster with Skylors and can be rehomed nationwide to the right family.

Diddie and Gizmo are in foster in North Wales with Skylors and can be rehomed nationwide to the right home. Applications https://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/diddie-and-gizmo/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Pasha is a 1-2 year old husky who is looking for a home who has had husky or malamute experience.

He is ok with dogs but we would prefer him to be an only dog.

He is easy but only for someone who is savvy with his breed.

No cats or small animals.

He is with Underheugh Ark Rescue in West Scotland and is looking for a fairly local home. Underheugh prefer not to adopt to families with children under 10 years old. Applicatioins https://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/pasha/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Duke is a spritely 12 year old crossbreed who was placed in foster when his original owner died. Sadly through no fault of his, he had to come back to kennels and it's just heartbreaking seeing his wee confused face.

The fosterers report he is amazing with everyone he meets and has the best manners. He is fully housetrained and perfect in the house.

Why then is Duke still waiting for a home? - because he has to be the only pet and doesn't like other male dogs.

Duke isn't a difficult dog, he is actually one of the best souls we have met and we desperately would love to see him move into a home.

His owner would be devastated to see his beloved dog still homeless…please help us find Duke a family of his own again.

Duke is with Underheugh in and West Scotland and applications will be considered throughout Scotland. Applicatiions https://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/duke-4/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Elvis is a small Staffie Cross (probably English Bull Terrier) who hasn't had much of a life and it's likely he never went outside his own house and garden as the world is a very new place to him. He's very worried about what's happened to him; he's been dumped, spent time in a strange kennel and now moved on again. In an effort to build his confidence he has successfully completed a six week training course with https://pawsforprogress.co.uk/ where they fell in love with him.




Elvis is 3 years old, currently in kennels with Underheugh Ark Rescue and has to be an only pet. He's the coolest, most fun loving boy, full of character and he's looking for someone who will fall for his cheeky face. He's great with people and loves nothing more than a cuddle and a butt scratch. He loves his walks but it's probable that he's previously hardly been out as he just isn't sure of the big wide world. Elvis just wants someone to love him and he will then devote himself to that person, becoming the most loving pet and companion anyone could wish for. Can you find a space in your home and heart for Elvis?

Elvis would only be suitable for living with older children, i.e. teenagers. He is neutered, vaccinated and chipped.

Please note that Underheugh prefer to rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire areas so they can give ongoing support if needed once adopted.

If you are interested, please complete the application form at https://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/elvis/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Nevis is a Mastiff Cross and he is a lovable big lad, currently in kennels with Underheugh Ark Rescue. He's been out for sleep overs and he loves being part of a home. He's 5 years old and has been moved from place to place after being sold on selling sites and he now needs to find stability and a home to settle in. He has to be an only dog and he needs a rescue experienced furever home with no children. He is house trained, neutered, vaccinated and chipped.

Big Nevis is a wonderful dog who just adores being with people. He's a very laid back dog who likes to plod along at his own pace, but doesn't like anyone touching his food and he's not keen on any strenuous activity either! Could you give this big adorable boy a new furever home?

Please note that Underheugh prefer to rehome in the Glasgow/Renfrewshire/North Ayrshire areas to offer ongoing support after adoption.

If you're interested, please complete the application form https://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/nevis/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

This is our gorgeous new boy Buster and he's a very special lad…he's been through the wars and has terrible scarring all over his face

Who knows who has happened in his past…what horrors has he been faced with 
In his previous owners eyes he was just another disposable Staffie who could easily be replaced!!

However not now as he is safe with Underheugh Ark Rescue in West Scotland.

He is a traditional wee short legged Staffie and they all adore him. He loves his cuddles and he desperately wants to please. He is looking for a home where he will be an only pet and we would love to see him move out of kennels…please could anyone help Buster

Underheugh would prefer to rehome Buster in the West Scotland areas for ongoing support.

Please complete the enquiry form if you think you are right for each other https://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/buster-2/


----------

